# NGD: Tom Anderson Drop Top Classic



## mrp5150 (Jun 17, 2008)

FedEx dropped off this sweet 1993 Drop Top Classic real early this morning, which was a welcome change from UPS delivering me stuff at 5 P.M. 

It's got some pretty old and haggard strings on it now, but it still sounds and plays great. It definitely sounds thicker and heavier than my Hollow Drop Top did which is just what I wanted. By far the most versatile guitar I've ever owned with the Switcheroo. I was messing around with all sorts of tones I normally never use. The neck single coil sounds much thicker than I was expecting. It can easily do nice smooth lead tones but it also sounds awesome for clean, bluesy stuff as well. The H2+ in the bridge sounds great for rhythm and lead. I'd say it's one of my favorite bridge pickups now. The Kahler Steeler bridge is pretty similar to an OFR except it seems a bit less stiff. No complaints so far. I can't wait to get some nice new 10-46's on this thing though. I just need to find a 9/64's allen wrench for the stupid Kahler locking nut. 

I did take more pictures than this, but my camera decided to stop working after it uploaded these ones. Stupid thing.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 17, 2008)

Am I the only one not seeing the pics? 




Edit: see them now! Nice score!


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2008)

I see 'em.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 17, 2008)

that looks way better than that small pic you showed us before


----------



## Trespass (Jun 17, 2008)

That looks incredible man!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate you!







...that thing's awesome dude!


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 17, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that looks way better than that small pic you showed us before



The color seems to change a lot in different lights. It really doesn't look blue at all in person. It's more of a green color, but it's called Bora Bora Blue.


----------



## darren (Jun 18, 2008)

Stunning!

I had no idea Tom Anderson used Kahler Floyds back in the day...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh god damn that's nice!!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 18, 2008)

absolutley gorgeous mark, really stunning.

care to post pics in a thread of all the guitars you've owned?
i'd love to see!


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 18, 2008)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> absolutley gorgeous mark, really stunning.
> 
> care to post pics in a thread of all the guitars you've owned?
> i'd love to see!



Man, that would be a LOT of pics. 

Here's a list of them though. I might have forgot a couple. It's hard to keep track. 

Tom Anderson Drop Top Classic
Tom Anderson Hollow Drop Top
GMW Warren DeMartini Strathead
Caparison TAT HH Iceberg (3)
Caparison TAT II Frozen Sky
Caparison TAT HSS Iceberg (2)
Caparison TAT HSS Red Sunset
Caparison Dellinger CA
Caparison Apple Horn Aurora
Caparison Angelus HGS
Caparison Horus Custom Maple Cloud
Caparison Horus HGS MF '07 Limited Edition
Caparison Horus Custom Gears
Caparison Horus Iris Violet
Caparison Venus
Caparison Horus Thunder Cloud
Caparison Angelus ACE
Caparison Angelus PLM-1
Caparison Dellinger HGS
Caparison Dellinger SE
Vigier Excalibur Original
Gibson Gothic Explorer
Gibson '76 Explorer (3)
Gibson Les Paul Standard Faded
Gibson Les Paul Special Faded
Fender Iron Maiden Stratocaster (2)
Fender Standard Stratocaster HSS
Carvin Bolt-T
Burny Les Paul Custom
ESP Ninja V
ESP Horizon II-NT
ESP M-II Deluxe
ESP Alexi Laiho
ESP SV BMF Bloodbath
ESP/LTD M-1000
ESP/LTD EX-400 (2)
ESP/LTD MH-400NT
ESP/LTD EC-400
ESP/LTD Viper-400
Edwards Michael Schenker V
Edwards E-LP-105CE
Warmoth/Musikraft Strat
Framus Diablo Custom 7 String
Brian Moore i8p
Schecter C1+
Epiphone '58 Explorer
Epiphone Les Paul Custom
Ibanez J-Custom RG1712RV
Ibanez UV777BK
Ibanez S540
Ibanez RG550 (2)
Ibanez RG565
Ibanez RG7621
Ibanez RG570
Jackson DKMG


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy shit I hate you!! That is the most awesome looking Tom Anderson I have ever seen! TA Guitars play like hot butter. Congrats she is awesome!!


----------



## darren (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow... that's quite a list!


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 18, 2008)

This may be a stupid question, but what exactly is a "drop top"?


----------



## Drew (Jun 18, 2008)

The model. 

Gorgeous, dude. I really wish Anderson still made 7's.


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 18, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but what exactly is a "drop top"?



I think it's binding that goes along forearm contours, or at least that's what "drop top" binding is. Or it might be to do with the thickness of the top.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but what exactly is a "drop top"?



"The Drop Top features a beautiful piece of book matched maple, koa or walnut that is actually bent (or "dropped") over a tonewood back to create the same comfortable forearm contour of our other models."


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 18, 2008)

Absolutely stunning, Congrats! 

If money were no object for me, Tom Anderson would be the brand for me. Even over Suhr probably too.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 18, 2008)

Gorgeous guitar mate. I'd love to have an Andersen at some point.


And a Vigier. And a Suhr.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Shawn (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 19, 2008)

i cant see it very well. From my monitor, the quilt looks really fuzzy...useless computer.

Nice anyway.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 20, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Man, that would be a LOT of pics.
> 
> Here's a list of them though. I might have forgot a couple. It's hard to keep track.
> 
> ...


 PICS = wanted


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 20, 2008)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> PICS = wanted



Haha, alright man. Here you go. 

Tom Anderson Drop Top Classic







Tom Anderson Hollow Drop Top






GMW Warren DeMartini Strathead






Caparison TAT HH Iceberg (3)
















Caparison TAT II Frozen Sky






Caparison TAT HSS Iceberg (2)











Caparison TAT HSS Red Sunset






Caparison Dellinger CA






Caparison Apple Horn Aurora






Caparison Angelus HGS






Caparison Horus Custom Maple Cloud






Caparison Horus HGS MF '07 Limited Edition






Caparison Horus Custom Gears






Caparison Horus Iris Violet






Caparison Venus






Caparison Horus Thunder Cloud






Caparison Angelus ACE






Caparison Angelus PLM-1






Caparison Dellinger HGS






Caparison Dellinger SE






Vigier Excalibur Original






Gibson Gothic Explorer






Gibson '76 Explorer (3) - only have pics of 2











Gibson Les Paul Standard Faded






Gibson Les Paul Special Faded






Fender Iron Maiden Stratocaster (2)











Fender Standard Stratocaster HSS






Carvin Bolt-T






Burny Les Paul Custom






ESP Ninja V






ESP Horizon II-NT






ESP M-II Deluxe






ESP Alexi Laiho - no pics yet

ESP SV BMF Bloodbath






ESP/LTD MW-600






ESP/LTD M-1000






ESP/LTD EX-400 (2) - only have pics of 1






ESP/LTD MH-400NT






ESP/LTD EC-400






ESP/LTD Viper-400






Edwards Michael Schenker V






Edwards E-LP-105CE






Warmoth/Musikraft Strat






Framus Diablo Custom 7 String






Brian Moore i8p






Schecter C1+ - no pics

Epiphone '58 Explorer - no pics

Epiphone Les Paul Custom






Ibanez J-Custom RG1712RV






Ibanez UV777BK






Ibanez S540






Ibanez RG550 (2)











Ibanez RG565






Ibanez RG7621






Ibanez RG570






Jackson DKMG - no pics


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 20, 2008)

very nice mark, nice to see the vigier in there!

how do you have the trems setup on the TAT's?
i was talking to mattias a while ago and played a couple of this applehorns..didnt like the way the trem was so high profile and always seems to be on all caparisons i play!
that, and the necks on the shop ones were a little off for me..mattias's was great though due to them being so worn.



and wtf happened here?  did chris throw it through a combine harvester before you got it? =]


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 20, 2008)

Well the Schaller trems do sit higher than an OFR or an Ibeenhad trem. I actually prefer that though. It makes the trem feel like it's non recessed. I know IA sets up his action really high because of all the whammy stuff he does. Everyone that has had a chance to play his actual guitar says that it's almost impossible to play. 

And yeah, Chris had that TAT on a lot of tours and such. He actually set it on fire and shot it with a nail gun.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 23, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Well the Schaller trems do sit higher than an OFR or an Ibeenhad trem. I actually prefer that though. It makes the trem feel like it's non recessed. I know IA sets up his action really high because of all the whammy stuff he does. Everyone that has had a chance to play his actual guitar says that it's almost impossible to play.
> 
> And yeah, Chris had that TAT on a lot of tours and such. He actually set it on fire and shot it with a nail gun.



his action isnt too bad, but then again i play with it higher on the bass side...clearer sound imo.
his hardtail HGS he uses is a lot lower, and plays awesome..but its that neck profile again


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 23, 2008)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> his action isnt too bad, but then again i play with it higher on the bass side...clearer sound imo.
> his hardtail HGS he uses is a lot lower, and plays awesome..but its that neck profile again



The TAT models have a thinner neck shape than the Apple Horn. The Horus, Dellinger, and Angelus are all slightly different as well.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 23, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> The TAT models have a thinner neck shape than the Apple Horn. The Horus, Dellinger, and Angelus are all slightly different as well.



haha, its not the thickness, i loved the that its just the overall feel didnt go well with me


----------



## garthfluff (Jun 23, 2008)

I recognise that Framus . Would love to own a TA one day.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 23, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> I recognise that Framus . Would love to own a TA one day.





That one is a great guitar for sure. I loved the feel of the neck.


----------



## garthfluff (Jun 24, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> That one is a great guitar for sure. I loved the feel of the neck.



The neck is incredible, it's like hot butter.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 24, 2008)

Where do you live? I might come at steal that thing!


----------

